

Silicon Valley's Favorite Stories - rmah
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/05/silicon-valleys-favorite-stories/

======
circlefavshape
Does that quote about deflating the ball, putting it in your pocket, then
getting another ball and running with that, then reinflating the old one make
make sense to anyone? I'm bamboozled by it

~~~
prawks
The key part is the

 _... Then you take another ball and run with it and when you’ve crossed the
goal you take the second ball out of your pocket and reinflate it and score
twelve points instead of six._

I believe he's talking about innovation, and the mindset behind accomplishing
things at Intel (allegedly). Instead of "running with the ball", you find ways
to "score more points" by finding ways to "carry more than one at a time".

